# Tool Chest Ideas!



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I am looking building me a tool chest thats portable for my hand planes, chisel, handsaws, and measureing tools. Do you guys have any ideas? Pictures or drawings would be nice!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Charles Jackson III take a peek at this site


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

While building a box is an excellent way to learn lots of woodworking skills, you might just want to do something quick and easy so that you can work on other things that you can maybe sell to help you buy more tools/wood/books, etc. Just my opinion.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose,
I go to that Gerstner site and I hear angle music in my head….......


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Lots of ideas here. The best I have ever seen.










http://www.neatorama.com/2007/03/20/henry-studleys-tool-chest/


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Norm showed the Studley chest on one of his New Yankee Workshop episodes.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Fine woodworking had a wooden briefcase for planes and tools a guy made can't find the issue.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

here's the link to the FWW article on the tool attache.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Take a look at these plans it's a nice box and even comes with full size plans besides a scaled ones and a detailed cutting list. 
http://store.taunton.com/onlinestore/item/tool-chest-project-plan-011215.html


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

For those who have never seen the H.O. Studley Tool Chest


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Go to Taunton Press (website), or your library for a copy of Jim Tolpin's "The Toolbox Book". Beautifully done, with lots of examples of portable tool chests, from simple to elaborate.


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Google Journeyman Cabinetmakers tool chest, Or make your own version of a GERSTNERS TOOL BOXES…
I saw a wide briefcase made a while back where every tool had it's space and latch to lock it in.
Endless possibilities here. Be proud show off your skills. When you walk in for an appraisal clients can see 
your skills subconsciously and pay you more. 
Would love to see the finished result. I have a year long part time one I work on. But it's a standing chest
Boy do I get picked on, I get remarks like 'don't get yer tools dirty, do you polish em' after each use.
HEY, if I'm OCD on my tools and love em' so. It's better than other things !!! 
ENJOY!
p.s. You Can Always Go with the Old School> Bar n Box carry all. Just line it with something for chisel tips like
leather, and make each cubby the right size for each plane…. A carry all tool box would be cool for me too
I'm just scared to death of loosing' more than one nice tool a month. Hey I work in brooklyn things disappear time to time. Well, aren't most work sites that way?  wether forgotten or flew away careful putting all yer babies in one basket. I keep separate bags. sanding smoothing finishing carving… I got carried away w GERSTNERS They're mostly for machinists and jewelers, some carpentry models but small. Time consuming to copy one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess I'm slow to the draw every one already gave the same suggestions I had in mind. Who's this Studley that keeps saying that my tool chest is his? LOL


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ha a1jim aka Dr.Studly I knew you where in hiding and changed your name!!! I'm a big fan!


----------



## stiletta (Aug 8, 2009)

C J, You may want to check out these plans .They are of a turn of the century 26" mission style wooden oak non top till seven drawer machinist tool chest. The originial manufactuer was the Union tool chest works Co. of Rochester NY. 
http://www.americanfurnituredsgn.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=AFD&Product_Code=237

Woodsmith Magazine issue 183 also has plans of the same chest by Union however it has a top till and is 17" in length. This chest can be viewed at http://machinistchest.com/site/


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

FWW had a tool chest/cabinet contest a little while ago You can look through them for some more ideas, though nothing tops a1jim aka Studley!
http://www.finewoodworking.com/contest/tool-chests-cabinets


----------



## stiletta (Aug 8, 2009)

This one isn`t exactly portable however it rolls around has a roll top and it was built by a machinist over the course of his carreer. It`s my favorite!

http://www.papawswrench.com/vboard/showthread.php?t=2779


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want portable, check out ethel.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/25424


----------



## stiletta (Aug 8, 2009)

Andrew,

That sure is a thing of beauty, awesome!

There`s only one other chest that I know of that isn`t even made of wood , however she does qualify as a machinist`s chest. 
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/pulscale.jpg


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Popwood ran an article by Roy Underhill on building a small joiner's chest. It's already on my to-build list (those canvis bags have to go!).


----------



## stiletta (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a tool chest from the woodsmith plan…enjoy

http://lumberjocks.com/stiletta/projects


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I have a set of plans for a rolling cabinet from Woodsmith magazine.. it is called the "Craftsman Tool Chest".. not sure how to post a picture of it here, but if you send me a message with your email address I will send it to you. It is frame & panel construction with a removable top chest - nice cabinet.

Gator


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I have been trying to email him some plans but can't get through.. it is blocking me… does anyone know how to attach a pdf file to the forum?

Gator


----------



## stiletta (Aug 8, 2009)

Gator.

What issue is it from ? perhaps we can find it a different way.

stiletta


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Stiletta,
We got it with a different email address… I am not sure what issue it came from, I bought it from their website ( PLANSNOW.com) a while ago… my wife actually bought me a membership on there last year and before it ran out I downloaded a bunch of different plans. Still have 15 left to download on the renewal… they need some new material… LOL

By the way.. that is a beautiful chest you built.. nice work.

Okay Charles.. we will be watching for the blog on the build.. (*_^)

Gator


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I will, Gator.


----------



## stiletta (Aug 8, 2009)

Gator,

I`v been wondering when Plansnow will come out with the PDF for issue 183. Perhaps they havent sold enough hardcover back issues yet.

Here`s a link to,I believe the plan your refering to.

http://www.plansnow.com/toolchst.html

John


----------

